# Bill Hays Pink Pocket Predator Review



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Some of you already saw my pic of my Bill Hays Pink Pocket Predator...aka the "Triple P" to me. 

After talking with Bill, I had mentioned how he didn't have any pink slingshots in his gallery, he asked me which designs I liked, asked for my hand measurements, and set himself to work...this is the finished product and wow, definitely an awesome slingshot! My other slingshots are mass-produced ones, and you can tell the difference when something is custom made to fit your hand like this one is. It fits perfectly! You can tell he puts a lot of care into his work...from the curves of the slingshot right down to the color choices. The material is G10, which feels very smooth in the hand and has a nice weight to it. 

The slingshot has his universal forks on it. I've only used flat bands on it so far, but I can tell how easy it would be to also use tubes on them. I also haven't had a chance to shoot arrows with this yet, but have tried 1/2" marbles, 3/8" steel ammo, and 1/4" steel ammo and all worked very well. I did have to shorten the bands a little after I received it and then had no problem getting enough velocity for shooting holes through tin cans with the 1/4" ammo after that slight modification. (I probably have a shorter draw than most of the people in here or something). The slingshot is also very accurate once you figure out the "sweet spot" as I call it. Being a noob, I'm not up to where most are yet, but I'll get there.

I did manage to hit the forks a few times while I was learning this slingshot, but you can't even tell where the hits were. Bill's slingshots are definitely works of art and far above what you can buy in a store.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice, Sheila...great work by Bill and sounds like you are really enjoying it...


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah the Triple P, I like it! Bill does make some of the finest slingshots around.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and hope this increases your enjoyment of sling shooting. A good slingshot makes it more enjoyable.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What a beauty, you lucky lady! Susan G. Komen would love it! If only more ladies were armed....
Y'all might put a dent in the "freaky wierdo" genepool.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> What a beauty, you lucky lady! Susan G. Komen would love it!


i thought of the same thing when i saw her first post about this slingshot . i can actually see a commemorative susan g,komen slingshot being bid on with the money going to the cause . well shiela, it seems as if you found your perfect fit . great review .


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful catty. Pink is a favorite color because of the support of breast cancer. Thanks for sharing Sheila, enjoy that beauty. g


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Nice! Bill got my measurements maybe a week back! Your review makes me so excited I can hardly stand it







that really is a cool catty you got there!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

love the color even if it is a bit girly great job bill thanks

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

RockinRabbit said:


> Nice! Bill got my measurements maybe a week back! Your review makes me so excited I can hardly stand it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You'll be very happy with it I'm sure!


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

kingmurphy said:


> love the color even if it is a bit girly great job bill thanks
> 
> Alexander .s. Howson


 Well...I am a girl, so pink is allowed for me


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Update: I've now finally shot some arrows with this slingshot today and I'm really liking the option of using arrows as well as regular ammo with it...this slingshot is awesome...


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill's work is top notch. G10 is very tough stuff. It sheds fork hits with amazing alacrity.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

A little update on the Pinkie Predator...the other day when I was heading out to my backstop, the hubby looked at my hand and said "Is that the only slingshot you use now? It's the only one I ever see you outside with!". It might not be the "only" one I ever shoot, but a good 80% of the time it's what I use. It's that awesome of a slingshot.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great review. Nice slingshot. Having one that fits you, both physically and personality wise(for lack of a better term) I think makes all the difference. I think just being excited about a certain slingshot can make you better with it.


----------

